# Sig Upload



## Catch22 (Jun 23, 2007)

Made myself a new one. (Got my program to work, nothing fancy.)

Looks like it's a little too big. I'll re-size it and post tomorrow.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking good mate and a good idea ,I like it.But I think after re-sizing it can be a bit "unreadable",especially the Dora.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 24, 2007)

I know what you mean Wurger, and thanks, but I think it re-sized pretty nicely.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks cool Catch22


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks man!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2007)

Are u gonna change it urself Catch, or do u need Daddy les to do it for u again???


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2007)

I can change it myself.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2007)

Good...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who's your daddy......?!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 26, 2007)

Apparently Les lol.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2007)

From now on he'll be Father Les then, right?


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 28, 2007)

Haha yeah.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 20, 2007)

New one:


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking good to me. Nice Catch22.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2007)

Hallo Catch22,

As you have requested I upload there three your new signs.I hope you will enjoy them.The first you can use on Sunday and holidays,the second with the MG131 cartrige during other days of a week and the third with 151/20 bullet when you are very angry with somebody or about something.  

all the best.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice! I like the last one the best. Thanks a ton! Sorry I wasn't able to get on to see it.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2007)

So OK. You are welcome ,I'm glad you like them.


----------

